# sorry what



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)

ever see a post so..
...
that you just don't know how to continue.

yeah. this.





you got any examples yourself?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> My A-cups are tender, but underneath are pectorals of steel.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Feb 23, 2021)

Solar-powered flashlight. 

Please let that statement bounce around in your dome for a few seconds. =3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 23, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Solar-powered flashlight.
> 
> Please let that statement bounce around in your dome for a few seconds. =3


Does it charge a battery that actually holds a charge or is it reliant on constant solar power?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Does it charge a battery that actually holds a charge or is it reliant on constant solar power?


This. I own one of the former (it has a solar panel and a hand crank dynamo on it, it works really well). The latter is just silly.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 23, 2021)

This thread has potential


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Solar-powered flashlight.
> 
> Please let that statement bounce around in your dome for a few seconds. =3



I have a flashlight that has a solar-powered battery.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 23, 2021)

How about one that spawned an entire Internet meme rule?

"Pop Tarts are a kind of ravioli."


----------



## Play3r (Feb 23, 2021)

i know it might not fit but ive seen this and just dont understand


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 23, 2021)

Player said:


> View attachment 102630
> i know it might not fit but ive seen this and just dont understand



Apparently it's a WOW reference. 
"CROSS ROADS IS UNDER ATTACK. HORDE ASSEMBLE." 
Everyone coming out to clap and sing happy birthday, assuming that's what the cut off text is implying. XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Apparently it's a WOW reference.
> "CROSS ROADS IS UNDER ATTACK. HORDE ASSEMBLE."
> Everyone coming out to clap and sing happy birthday, assuming that's what the cut off text is implying. XD



Wow. That's not the WoW I remember. WoW has changed.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 23, 2021)

Random instant sex talk in LPW usually does it for me


----------



## Punji (Feb 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Random instant sex talk in LPW usually does it for me


You mean there's random sex talk going on and I'm not a part of it?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

Punji said:


> You mean there's random sex talk going on and I'm not a part of it?



Do you need a talking to? OwO


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> ever see a post so..
> ...
> that you just don't know how to continue.
> 
> ...


blood salad isn't that hard a concept to grasp.

the salad you put vegetables in and what you take out you leave the blood behind.

it's vegetable blood.

that's it.

why don't you understand this?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 23, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> blood salad isn't that hard a concept to grasp.
> 
> the salad you put vegetables in and what you take out you leave the blood behind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


>


lol no.

vegetables aren't alive.

it's blood from animals but there's no animals in the salad because you took them out and kept the blood behind.

so you mash the vegetables up and cake like meat but not meat because it's the vegetable blood.

like a flapjack.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)

you're not helping


----------



## Hogo (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)

Hogo said:


>


now THAT'S a big brain moment


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 25, 2021)

Hogo said:


>


I grew up in Illinois and that is pretty accurate. Everyone was scheduled to stay inside when it came.


----------



## Hogo (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

I think there's a word for this. Cursed images. Can we get the thread title changed to cursed images? It's already a recognized thing throughout the internet.


----------

